# Peppertree Sands, Myrtle Beach



## beemertec (Apr 7, 2006)

I did a search on this forum and looked in the reviews and I can not find anything about this resort. Has anyone stayed there or even looked at it?

I called RCI and they said it is in Peppertree by the sea which has decent reviews, bu th eresort name is different and has different codes.

On another not I notice a lot of Peppertree listings say Fairfield Peppertree. Is Peppertree part of the Fairfield system? It is is not listed on Fairfield's website.

Thanks for your help. I am new to timesharing. Fortunately I found this website before buying a Marriott timeshare from Marriott in Vegas at full price.


----------



## momone (Apr 7, 2006)

Peppertree Sands is not part of Peppertree by the Sea.  Sands is still managed by Equivest, which I believe is part of Fairfield.  Sea is now managed by SPM resorts.  Sea is oceanfront but the Sands is across the street.  I have never been to the Sands so I can't speak to it's rating, I own at the Sea and I like it very much.


----------



## beemertec (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone else had any experience. I did talk to Peppertree Ocean Club and found out that if I stay at Sands I can use Ocean CLub facilities and amenities but,that they are about 1 mile down the street. I am considering a timeshare at Sands because they are a little less expensive since they are across the street from the beach, instead of right on it. I just do not want to buy a total dump. 

Thanks for your input.


----------

